# 'Recanning' commercial foods



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

I hope it is OK to post this here. 

It seems I remember someone saying they 'recanned' commercially canned veggies.

I have several #10 cans of tomatoes and sauce. I would like to recan this. 

One reason is because cans seem to deteriorate in cans. I also would like to make salsa and spaghetti sauce from these.

Has anyone else done this?

Thank You.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I have always Heard that Re-canning already canned food like beans, potatoes, fruit, etc, etc, can cause the food to soften to much from More processing, But I have never tried it and wouldn't on most food I am familiar with.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

You should be able to do it with the tomato sauce products. And that is a guess.
I wouldn't try it with beans for example.
I currently have a 1 gallon can of apple jelly, I am going to open some time soon,
and will have to re-can it. Should be interesting. I plan on trying 1 pint first instead
of the whole can. I got it for $ 1 and I figured even it I messed it up, it's worth the
$ 1 to experiment


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

as long as you use safe methods for the ingredients you will be fine , I have used store bought, and home, canned veggies and meat to make things like soup ,chili and spaghetti sauce with great results . you have to use the longest processing time and method for what is being canned . lets say I made spaghetti sauce with meat. I would have to process it in the pressure canner at 15 pounds for 90 mins . if you were unsure of the acidity of the tomatoes you are recanning you could add some lemon juice as is recommended in the ball blue book along with the processing time in the hot water bath canner . I would check the ball blue book for salsa canning times


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

I would think that as long as you "make" something with the ingredients and then can it you should be O.K. 
Not to sure bout just re-canning.....


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

Recanning should be fine, like it was said before just go with time and pressure of the ingredient requiring the longest processing time. I would be leery of veggies (or fruits even for that matter) getting mushing with the 2nd processing, but if you doing tomatoes and sauce....mushy isn't an issue.

For what its worth I buy corn syrup in a gallon jug and re-can it into pints and have never had an issue with it.


----------



## cmd1965 (May 8, 2011)

I re-can tomato sauce all the time. I get #10 size cans for less than $2 at restaurant supply store and re-can into pint size. Have never had a problem.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Oh, thank you all, so much.

We were at Sam's and they had #10 cans of whole tomatoes for $.91. 

I am planning on making salsa and/or spaghetti sauce with it, so mushiness shouldn't be a problem.

Thank you again,


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

If you have room in the freezer, I would simply bag in freezer bags and freeze it...same goes for the Apple Jelly.
be


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

brownegg said:


> If you have room in the freezer, I would simply bag in freezer bags and freeze it...same goes for the Apple Jelly.
> be


I don't have room in the freezer. In fact, I'm getting read to can some dry beans and vacuum seal some flour to make room. We are just two old fogies, but it's 70 miles to Aldi's and Sam's, so we don't go often.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Trixie said:


> I don't have room in the freezer. In fact, I'm getting read to can some dry beans and vacuum seal some flour to make room. We are just two old fogies, but it's 70 miles to Aldi's and Sam's, so we don't go often.


We are just two old fogies too---LOL. Making salsa, etc should be no problem(we don't---we do not desire it). We relieve our freezer space by canning fresh meats as soon as we bring it home "FRESH". We have chicken, pork, rabbit, etc meat on the shelf. We do dehydrate some vegetables from the grocery store freezers when we get home, BUT we garden in the spring and can some of those things/beans etc. We dehydrate Okra, corn, etc, etc, make pickled okra, pickles, peppers, etc. For 2 old fogies---we got plenty put up to eat.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Fire-Man said:


> We are just two old fogies too---LOL. Making salsa, etc should be no problem(we don't---we do not desire it). We relieve our freezer space by canning fresh meats as soon as we bring it home "FRESH". We have chicken, pork, rabbit, etc meat on the shelf. We do dehydrate some vegetables from the grocery store freezers when we get home, BUT we garden in the spring and can some of those things/beans etc. We dehydrate Okra, corn, etc, etc, make pickled okra, pickles, peppers, etc. For 2 old fogies---we got plenty put up to eat.


We don't use much salsa, but I like it on tacos and my husband likes it on eggs sometimes.

I just canned two turkeys to make room in the freezer. I've canned chicken as well, but never other meats. Fresh pork, especially the shoulder roasts are pretty inexpensive here and I've thought about canning those - just haven't tried it.

How do you use the canned pork? I am sure there are lots of ways, just wondering what you prefer.

Most garden veggies get frozen, except tomatoes. I have frozen those if I just have a few, but mostly I can them.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Trixie said:


> How do you use the canned pork? I am sure there are lots of ways, just wondering what you prefer.
> 
> Most garden veggies get frozen, except tomatoes. I have frozen those if I just have a few, but mostly I can them.


We take maybe a couple boston butts(the same for chickens and rabbits)---what ever. Using Just enough water we Simmer in a big pot just enough to remove the meat from the bones, then can according to how we want it in the jars. 90% or more is canned with brooth for pork and rice dishes---we call it "pork bog"---we add hillshire sausage when cooking the meal, add the rice and 99% of the time--using the rice cooker to cook this meal. We usually dump in a drained pint jar of Dixie lee pea's into the rice cooker with the rest. We then have rice, pork, sausage and pea all in one great meal. This works out good for up because we eat rice a lot.

We do not eat taco's, salsa, etc. We eat a lot of different things but pork bog, chicken bog and rabbit bog is a meal we will usually have 1 to 2 times a week.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Simply improve your home made chili by dumping a pint of salsa into the pot. We put up 60 pints to use in different dishes...amazing how much flavor can be improved with a pint of salsa added.

be


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

I do use salsa for seasoning things - soups, meatloaf, etc.

Good tips on canning pork. I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

brownegg said:


> Simply improve your home made chili by dumping a pint of salsa into the pot. We put up 60 pints to use in different dishes...amazing how much flavor can be improved with a pint of salsa added.
> 
> be


Yep, I usually add a pint jar of my salsa to a pot of chili too. A couple of Hershey's kisses really kicks up the richness as well.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I've done this with the crushed tomatoes (made salsa and spaghetti sauce), then canned in my own pint and quart jars.
I also did this with the #10 cans of cheese sauces.
I've never done this with veggies. Others here have posted and I agree that it would make them too mushy, but the cheese and tomatoes worked fine for us.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

tyusclan said:


> I've done this with the crushed tomatoes (made salsa and spaghetti sauce), then canned in my own pint and quart jars.
> I also did this with the #10 cans of cheese sauces.
> I've never done this with veggies. Others here have posted and I agree that it would make them too mushy, but the cheese and tomatoes worked fine for us.


I also have a #10 can of nacho sauce. How do you process that?


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Trixie said:


> I also have a #10 can of nacho sauce. How do you process that?


I thinned it out with a little milk (gravy consistency)
I then ladled into pint jars and hot water bathed it fro 30 minutes.
They all sealed and kept really well. I know the last I used was a year old, was still sealed and good.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

tyusclan said:


> I thinned it out with a little milk (gravy consistency)
> I then ladled into pint jars and hot water bathed it fro 30 minutes.
> They all sealed and kept really well. I know the last I used was a year old, was still sealed and good.


Thank you - I'm going to have to try that.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

We 'recan' corn, peas and green beans, as the blue book says.
We have 'recanned' nacho cheese much like tyusclan suggested, but it was eaten in less than a year.


----------



## Treasured2005 (Sep 19, 2020)

ladytoysdream said:


> You should be able to do it with the tomato sauce products. And that is a guess.
> I wouldn't try it with beans for example.
> I currently have a 1 gallon can of apple jelly, I am going to open some time soon,
> and will have to re-can it. Should be interesting. I plan on trying 1 pint first instead
> ...


How did it go?


----------

